# Growing my hair long



## Mr. Ed (Jan 4, 2021)

When COVID restrictions shut down hair salons and barbershops a while back, I started growing my hair long. I am certain my decision is an attempt to recapture time and space when the future held infinite possibilities. Truthfully, I distance myself from conformity by striving to be individualistic. 

 However, the purpose of this post is about haircare.  This year, I bought a scalp massage and I couldn't be more pleased with the results. While shampooing my hair, I gently massage my scalp. This stimulates hair follicles and allows your hair to separate and breath naturally. After bath or shower combing or brushing hair have fewer tangles and increased volume. 

I have thin straight hair, so I use Dove Oxygen Moisture shampoo. Then a small amount of Castor Oil followed by a spash of Apple Cider Vinegar, all the while massaging my scalp. 

Beauty and Grooming is not usually my forte, however, thought I would share anyway


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Sounds good...alwys is when you find something that works...right?
I am the opposite of you as I have  thick, natural curly hair. So my hair tends to grow “out” rather than longer...so I get more of an afro look. Ijust recently had my hair cut again and I just really wanted it trimmed and thinned out. Instead she cut it pretty short again. The inly good thing about is I won’t need to go again for a good long while


----------



## Devi (Jan 4, 2021)

I dislike the "too trimmed look" on myself. One thing I normally tell hairdressers is to "make it look like it already grew out". That gets my point across.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm letting my hair grow since the start of quarantine, my "Covid coiffure".    

I hate going and waiting at barber shops anyway, for a monthly shearing.  I've always worn my hair short-ish, with close clipped sides and around the ears.  However, that requires a regular trimming, or else it just looks shaggy.   I don't know how long it will get, I keep having these fleeting thoughts of just cutting back.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 4, 2021)

*Hmmmm............  I wonder why it is, that hair grows like mad inside my nostrils, down my lug-'oles, on my face, under my arms, on my backside, on my chest and around my 'Crown Jewels' but not so much on my napper.  *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm............  I wonder why it is, that hair grows like mad inside my nostrils, down my lug-'oles, on my face, under my arms, on my backside, on my chest and around my 'Crown Jewels' but not so much on my napper. *


It all boils down to gravity, Ferocious, where the hair disappears on the "napper" first, and then the rest follows. LOL!


----------



## Irwin (Jan 4, 2021)

I was letting my hair grow, but I couldn't stand it long -- not how it looked, but how it felt. So one night, after many margaritas, I decided to cut it myself, and it came out okay. So I've been cutting it myself ever since. I'll never go to a barber again!


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 4, 2021)

I can't stand long hair on myself.  It tickles my ears, neck, and forehead.  We bought a hair trimmer kit and my wife cuts my hair.

Though I can't stand long hair on me, I don't care what other people do - that is none of my business.  So my comments are about my own choice for my own hair and not somebody else's.

Tony


----------



## Lee (Jan 4, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I have thin straight hair, so I use Dove Oxygen Moisture shampoo. Then a small amount of Castor Oil followed by a spash of Apple Cider Vinegar, all the while massaging my scalp.


I use the same and also the Dove Oxygen Moisture conditioner, both great stuff. Do not like the Dove Mousse though, prefer Pantene Volume Mousse.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 4, 2021)

Finally, a good thing! Men will let their body hair go back to "Au Natural", instead of shaving and primping everywhere!  
Gives me hope men will start being MEN again!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm letting my hair grow since the start of quarantine, my "Covid coiffure".
> 
> I hate going and waiting at barber shops anyway, for a monthly shearing.  I've always worn my hair short-ish, with close clipped sides and around the ears.  However, that requires a regular trimming, or else it just looks shaggy.   I don't know how long it will get, I keep having these fleeting thoughts of just cutting back.


Pony tail???


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Ferocious (Jan 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Finally, a good thing! Men will let their body hair go back to "Au Natural", instead of shaving and primping everywhere!
> Gives me hope men will start being MEN again!


Hmmm........


----------



## Nathan (Jan 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Pony tail???


Perhaps, I'm playing this "long hair thing" by ear...


----------



## chic (Jan 4, 2021)

It makes no diff to me. I've had long hair since teenage and I trim it myself once in a while.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 4, 2021)

long hair, short hair, medium hair, no hair,  IT'S ALL FINE!
if this is an expression of YOU, go ahead!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

Gaer said:


> long hair, short hair, medium hair, no hair,  IT'S ALL FINE!
> if this is an expression of YOU, go ahead!


In the case of hair loss, like it or not the expression is made _for_ us. 
Mine says I love the sun.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 5, 2021)

I love long hair on men. Add some facial hair, oh my. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

You can't buy a Flo Bee (self haircutting machine) now because of the virus.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> You can't buy a Flo Bee (self haircutting machine) now because of the virus.


Bought my 2nd Flowbee 2 years ago, left it with my daughter in AZ.  She loves it, easy to keep a female's hair short but stylish.  Too hard for me being that a mirror image is backwards.  I keep a $20 hair clipper for me.  Takes my wife about 10 minutes to hone my head.  Never been vain about my hair of which I have most that I started with (baseball cap is a must).

I wear white after Labor Day.  I do like the colors to match somewhat.  Stripes and plaid never mix.  Shorts when it's hot, layered when cold.  I was always in trouble at school because I hated my shirt tucked in.  To each his own.  At my age what does it matter, my belt is around my waist not my above my tummy.  Casual/comfortable is my 'clothes police' guideline.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Once the salons opened back up, I got mine colored and trimmed.  Let it grow from being very short and over the ears to down to my shoulders!  I like it and have bought the messy buns and love them too!!!


Mr. Ed said:


> When COVID restrictions shut down hair salons and barbershops a while back, I started growing my hair long. I am certain my decision is an attempt to recapture time and space when the future held infinite possibilities. Truthfully, I distance myself from conformity by striving to be individualistic.
> 
> However, the purpose of this post is about haircare.  This year, I bought a scalp massage and I couldn't be more pleased with the results. While shampooing my hair, I gently massage my scalp. This stimulates hair follicles and allows your hair to separate and breath naturally. After bath or shower combing or brushing hair have fewer tangles and increased volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 19, 2021)

Both my parents told me they started going grey at a fairly young age.
My Dad had a full head of white hair when he passed at 90 years old.

I remember finding a bunch of grey hair when it grew back out after the basic training 
'buzz cut'.

Always had short haircuts, never really let it grow till the COVID thing hit.
It just kept growing and growing.
It's pretty long now and pure white. If I go out, I'll do a pony tail sometimes.
The wife showed me how to care for it.

Never in my wildest dreams, did I think I'd be one of those old 'hippie' type guys.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Once the salons opened back up, I got mine colored and trimmed.  Let it grow from being very short and over the ears to down to my shoulders!  I like it and have bought the messy buns and love them too!!!


Mr. Ed said:


> When COVID restrictions shut down hair salons and barbershops a while back, I started growing my hair long. I am certain my decision is an attempt to recapture time and space when the future held infinite possibilities. Truthfully, I distance myself from conformity by striving to be individualistic.
> 
> However, the purpose of this post is about haircare.  This year, I bought a scalp massage and I couldn't be more pleased with the results. While shampooing my hair, I gently massage my scalp. This stimulates hair follicles and allows your hair to separate and breath naturally. After bath or shower combing or brushing hair have fewer tangles and increased volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

I like the "messy bun" because it is good when you have just enough hair to put up.  I was considering the Dove products so it is good to hear your post about them.  I like long hair, it is easier to wear and I just like it.  Different styles, give different ideas!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Both my parents told me they started going grey at a fairly young age.
> My Dad had a full head of white hair when he passed at 90 years old.
> 
> I remember finding a bunch of grey hair when it grew back out after the basic training
> ...


I am in later 60's and am considering coloring my hair my streaked gray-totally.  I hate to color then the gray comes in and looks bad.  Not in a hurry.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2021)

My lady friend, Michelle, keeps mine nice and neat.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2021)

What's left of my hair is pretty thin and if I use conditioner it looks thinner (or maybe I mean finer). I been using this shampoo called Garnier Whole Blends Ginger Recovery and you don't need to use a conditioner at all. Plus it smells nice.


----------

